
Building LightOS with React Native - _hhff
https://medium.com/sanctuary-computer-inc/building-lightos-with-react-native-4b6e4ad1cd7f
======
joshiefishbein
Related to this thread from the other day that the OOP/developer also
commented on:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21943649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21943649)

------
sebbean
Shit’s li(gh)t!

Very in depth

Would love an excuse to delve this deep into the android frameworks

------
dalt0n
way cool - lovely eink breakdown and props on pushing react native way beyond
it's perceived scope

------
devinhalladay
super rad, love the process transparency

------
wrkrcoop
Badass

------
JoeHollier
nice!

